# Transferring from DVR to VHS tape.



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

I am transferring a show from DVR to VHS tape. I turned on the show, presses "record" on the VCR. Turned off the TV. Wen to turn the TV back on a few minutes later, and the channel had changed. I now have the TV on while transferring. It has not changed channels on me yet. So, I am assuming that you need to have the TV on while transferring.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

What receiver do you have? Are you transfering a show you have already recorded?

If you are transfering a show you already recorded and are just playing back it should not change the show. One thing to note though is that on the Directv Remote if you turn off your TV it will put the HD-DVR receivers into standby mode which turns off their outputs.


----------



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

Grentz said:


> What receiver do you have? Are you transfering a show you have already recorded?
> 
> If you are transfering a show you already recorded and are just playing back it should not change the show. One thing to note though is that on the Directv Remote if you turn off your TV it will put the HD-DVR receivers into standby mode which turns off their outputs.


Thanks for the quick reply. As I was typing my original post, I realized that turning off the TV would turn off the DVR thus not recording the show.

Thanks again.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Glad you got it figured out


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm trying to figure out why one would want to transfer content from one temporary storage facility to another older and less viable format. VHS tape?

Not to criticize....its just that if you intend on storing it to keep the content for some time....hardly anyone even sells that stuff anymore. Why not burn to DVD? - at least it will store much longer than VHS.

Assuming you are in the right thread and transfering HD content, it will also record well if you use an upconverting DVD recorder on a high speed. I've done about 2 dozen such recordings, and they play back *very* well.


----------



## gazzie4 (Mar 15, 2007)

phatmatt1215 said:


> I am transferring a show from DVR to VHS tape. I turned on the show, presses "record" on the VCR. Turned off the TV. Wen to turn the TV back on a few minutes later, and the channel had changed. I now have the TV on while transferring. It has not changed channels on me yet. So, I am assuming that you need to have the TV on while transferring.


I am just trying to figure out what this VHS technology is?!? I have never heard about it. Oh wait, I think my parents talked about VHS and something called a vinyl record? :lol:


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm trying to figure out why one would want to transfer content from one temporary storage facility to another older and less viable format. VHS tape?
> 
> Not to criticize....its just that if you intend on storing it to keep the content for some time....hardly anyone even sells that stuff anymore. Why not burn to DVD? - at least it will store much longer than VHS.
> 
> Assuming you are in the right thread and transfering HD content, it will also record well if you use an upconverting DVD recorder on a high speed. I've done about 2 dozen such recordings, and they play back *very* well.


Well, let's see. Maybe the OP is going to be away from his house, somewhere that a VCR is available but not a DVD player, and he wants to watch some of what he's recorded. We do this if we are going skiing and will be in a cabin with cable and a VCR.

OR, maybe the OP has a VCR already, and doesn't want to spend the money on a DVD recorder.

If I tried, I'm sure I could think of a few more reasons. And I haven't noticed any difficulty finding places that sell VHS tapes.

Why jump on the guy?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Lots of people still have VHS and not many have DVD Recorders, plus good ones are pretty expensive compared to decent VHS decks.

Frankly VHS is not THAT bad for moving video around and such for some watching on older TVs and such. My uncle tapes stuff on VHS to bring to his cabin that just has an older tube TV and it works great


----------

